# Toro snowblower



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

I know it's not a tractor-driven device, but it is still a functional piece of equipment. I was given a Toro CCR2450 snowblower by my wife's aunt. It ran fine when I got it 2 years ago & I used it during a heavy snowfall without fail.

This year, I cleaned it up, replaced the fuel filter & filled it up with gas. The carb was leaking like a seive. I installed a fuel shutoff valve, new fuel lines, new spark plug, rebuilt the carb. No gas leaks, starts on first pull. Total parts: $25.

LET IT SNOW!


----------

